
Postliterate America - H4CK3RM4N
http://www.unz.com/ldinh/postliterate-america/
======
sonnyblarney
"there is no subtlety left to language"

There can be and English is well suited to it, though it is rare.

Crazy example is Paris Hilton's use of a single term: "That's Hot"

Basically, she would use the simple two words to both openly mock and demean
someone, subtly enough that only erstwhile 'in the know' people would get it
... but at the same time, it was in a way earnest, honestly supporting the
authenticity of whatever she's commenting on.

Example, some odd guy from the sticks would say or do something a little bold,
play some crazy song on a banjo, and she'd say 'That's Hot' as if to say
"That's so laughably lame, but also, kinda cool and authentic, Bravo".

In only two words.

Aside from the 'sour grapes of the author having been displaced by globalized
concentration in journalism ... he does make a point.

